# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  I Feel Like A Porcupine !!!

## Paniceee

Hi All,

If you have read my intro, you know a little bit about my hair loss journey. After multiple (lets say about 20) appointments with multiple (lets say 10) Dr's - no one has taken the time or effort to really get to know WHY this is happening to me. I am finding it harder and harder to deal with this problem, waking every morning hoping there isn't 50 strands on my pillow, with every wash hoping there isn't over 150 sitting in the tub. Its really started to affect my life and my well-being. I am currently reading Dr Redmond's book - Its Your Hormones, and find it quite interesting in many aspects.

This has been happening for over a year now, and continues with no end in site. I am still receding (with breakage) and losing 150 + a day. I know have TWO Vertex's - and over 1000 strands sticking out in every direction. I am so confused as to why and what is causing this. I have read a million sites, blog's - investigated hundreds of causes and cures - to no avail. But I was always confused and helpless as to why 50% of the hair I am losing is breaking off, shorter and shorter and shorter till its all gone. The majority of hair fall starts off as breakage, and proceeds to eventually fall out completely. I do not process (dye, blowdry - even comb) my hair, I don't use harsh products, if any at all ... my hair is extremely soft and shiny - yet it still keep breaking off till there is nothing left. Why am I confused you ask - because after being shunned by multiple Dr's - I investigated further with woman enduring the same problems - yet only 10% had breaking then falling - oppose to strands with clubs. I just don't understand. Especially cause my nails snap too, that and I NEVER have had breakage before.

To top it all off, I am starting to get multiple cystic pimples - which I occasionally endured thru-out life, but right now I have 4 ... I know I know, hormones - not acne thats forsure, not scarring - just a big fat red bump on my face. So I am single, balding, pimple faced young lady - and I feel so ugly and so lost .... why can't someone help me - WHY do I have to drive 2 hrs and spend $200 outta my own pocket to potentially get an answer (Trichologist) when healthcare is FREE in Canada.

I created a new picture album to hopefully give some ideas about the hairloss - tho the camera doesn't show the breakage (that you'll have to take my word on)

Anyone have any ideas ??
God Bless !

----------


## sistahpink

Isn't systic acne/pimples a symptom of polycystic ovary syndrome (PCOS), which often a cause of hairloss in women?  

Just throwing something out there...I'm not an expert but have read a great deal on hair loss over the years.

Have you been checked for PCOS?

----------


## Marianne

Yes! Be sure to check out PCOS and insulin resistance. They are connected and can cause changes in hair. Also have your Vitamin D level checked!  :Smile: ))

----------


## giraffe

Vitamin D and iron levels are important, but if you've visited a bunch of dr's I'm sure they've checked that, as well as your hormone levels. The only other ideas I can offer are 1) fish oil and 2) Biosil. Biosil could really help. It's supposed to help make your hair stronger and reduce hair loss potentially... my dr recommended it and I've met some people who swear by it. I've been taking it for a month and so far I see a difference in my skin and nails. I also tend to get cystic zits but haven't had any since I started with Biosil. Too early to tell if my hair is better, but I think I'm seeing less hair loss. Worth a try.

----------


## madmaria

I know how you feel :/

----------

